# Re-homed cat hasn't toiletted in over 24 hours



## beccajoh (Mar 21, 2011)

We have taken in one of my parents' cats, and she's been living with us for 24 hours. She always went outside to toilet at their house, but knows how to use a litter tray and has done reasonably frequently in her lifetime.

She's not 'been' at all since she's been here, 24 hours now. I've showed her the litter tray, dug her paws in it, it's hidden away in a corner after I read that they don't like going out in the open (she never minded this where she used to live - i've not actually changed teh location of the tray, just put up walls around it), it's not near her food etc. I keep reading that it needs to smell like a latrine, which I get, but she's not been _at all_ since she's been here, so I can't transfer any smell or faeces to the litter tray. I've even sprayed some catnip around it to see if that will tempt her near, which it does, but all she does is sniff. She's eaten three meals since she's been here, and she's got water down, although I've not seen her drinking it. She's not crying to go out or anything, but I presume must need to go by now??! I've checked carefully around the two rooms she's been confined to, but there's no wet patches and definitely no faeces.

Is there anything I can do to encourage her? Or does she just have seriously good bladder control  I appreciate the change must be unsettling, but she's fairly confident around the house - not hiding, and she's eating well.

Thanks for any advice you can give


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

You could try filling a litter tray with soil if she is used to going outside or get some cat attract litter, but I would try the soil first as it cheaper.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi -well done for taking her on cat-how old is she ,by the way?
She will naturally need time to settle in with you .

Having had some upheavals lately-new surroundings,losing the company of other cats at your mums-(how many were there?)must be quite stressful for her.

Agree with Greyhare-try putting some soil in the litter tray,so it smells more like the garden.
I personally wouldnt worry too much, if all else is well with her-perhaps a phone call to the vet would give you re-assurance-
Hope all goes well
keep us updated -(what is her name by the way?)
from Maureen


----------



## beccajoh (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses  I did end up putting some soil in the tray and she looked at it with the same disdain she did for the litter  She eventually did a wee yesterday afternoon, and then there was a bigger wet patch when I came downstairs this morning, so a bit of progress!



Lulus mum said:


> Hi -well done for taking her on cat-how old is she ,by the way?
> She will naturally need time to settle in with you .
> 
> Having had some upheavals lately-new surroundings,losing the company of other cats at your mums-(how many were there?)must be quite stressful for her.
> ...


She's a sorrel abyssinian called Amber, five years old. She lived with two other cats at my parents' house, but she's much better suited to being an only cat - she was always play-fighting with the other two cats, but always took it a bit too seriously, constantly trying to wash the boy's face, following him around, fighting with the other girl for top girl status and so on. The other two were getting really cheesed off with her, and I was going to get a cat anyway (was going to get a rescue) so offered to have her. I'm not sure if she's missing them or not. Mum said they don't seem to have even noticed that Amber's not there  But they're so laid back they're permanently horizontal.

I tried to get her to stand still for a photo, but this is the best I could get!


----------

